# Need a bit of dehydrating advice please.



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, I pulled a bone headed stunt yesterday. I cooked off four and a quarter pounds of ground beeef that was destined for the deyhdrator. The cooking went fine, loading the dehydrator was good and then I went off to bed. What I forgot to do was actually turn on the dehydrator. :brickwall:

Now the question, should I toss it all and start over? I'm somewhat inclined to do just that but would love to hear from all the forum experts first. The meat was well done, drained, rinsed and drained again before going into the dehydrator. It sat in the dehydrator for about eight hours before I turned in on this morning. I'll run it until I figure out if I should be tossing it all. 

Thank you in advance for any words of wisdom or guidance you can provide.

Take care,
Moose


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't worry about it. Others are going to disagree. Fully cooked, drained and rinsed? It would take a lot longer than 8 hours to go bad. When we broil a steak for dinner, anything left over sits on the tray, on top of the stove and is heated up for breakfast. Been doing that for as long as I remember. Never had any ill effects. Again, that's just me.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Moose33 said:


> ...Now the question, should I toss it all and start over? I'm somewhat inclined to do just that but would love to hear from all the forum experts first. The meat was well done, drained, rinsed and drained again before going into the dehydrator. It sat in the dehydrator for about eight hours before I turned in on this morning. I'll run it until I figure out if I should be tossing it all.


IMO, it's probably OK. I'd smell it, taste it and see. (don't toss it, give it to some poor needy dog or cat...)



> Thank you in advance for any words of wisdom or guidance you can provide.....


Lay off the gunja until the dryer is going next time....


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

kyredneck said:


> Lay off the gunja until the dryer is going next time....


Ah shucks, do I HAVE too?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm with UncleJoe, turn on the dehydrator and let it go.


----------

